# My 1st Theater, Almost Finished



## erphillips

Please take a look at our new theater we are building:

The stained Knotty Alder is not as glossy as it looks in the photos. Finish is much better than it looks in the flash photos, Also have something on my Camera lens causing spots all over.

The Screen Will probably be a DIY paint type finished to around 129" Diag.

There are wires in each column for sconces to be located later.

The speakers will be hidden behind the Fabric panels that are not installed yet.

The L-C-R will be under screen behind panels.

The Perimeter Soffit lights are mini 3" cans on 1 zone of the Graphic Eye 6 zone dimmer. the Stage cans, the Rope lights under the steps, the sconces,etc will each have a seperate dimmer zone. one will also control the Star Field.

Curtins will be on a Motorized track and pull behind the columns on each side of the screen.

The back angles will limit the seating to a row of 3, the 2nd riser will have a row of 4 and the floor we plan on having oversized bean bags for the kids.
Wife likes symmetry so there had to be steps on each side.

I am open to PJ suggestions, I have wires in attic above to drop when I locate the PJ.

The entire room has Spray Foam Insulation, Quiet Rock Sheetrock, a layer of MDF under the Knotty Alder Plywood.

I plan on making Acoustic Foam panels wrapped with GOM Fabric in each of the openings with speakers located at appropriate locations.

I sprayed the risers full of foam to dampen the sound, Plan on Transducers on seats. Floor under theater is also insulated with foam to reduce sound.

HVAC has a zone damper with a Thermostat to keep the room as warm or cold as we want.

I am the Builder / Homeowner. I own the Spray Foam Insulation Company too, We are in the final stages, Finishing paint, Electrical / plumb trim out on the entire house.

Lots of DIY, The house is super insulated with spray foam, Has Fully Zoned HVAC ( Geo Thermal and Radiant floor heat we installed ourselves ) 
Will be fairly automated with Lutron Radio RA ( A little dated but I have lots of it already and it interfaces easily with HAI and ELK security )

It has been a fun Project but I am ready to finish and move in. 

House is in Owasso, Ok a suburb of Tulsa.

We did the insulation in an Extreme Makeover Home Edidtion house that will be aired May 9th 
( Cant Post the Link but Search for ExtremeSimmons.*** )for Details

Sorry to rattle on so much, I do lots of reading and research and figure out almost everything I do by taking bits and pieces of other peoples Work / Ideas

So Far the Theater has only cost around $4,000.00 hard cash for materials and Lots of Free Labor on My Part, Now I have to come up with the PJ, Speakers, Amps, Carpet, Seating, etc. . 
And of course I am pretty well broke!

Looking for Screen paint recommendations / Ceiling Paint Color / Etc. and any other questions / Comments ( Good or Bad )

Thanks
Ed


Attaching the Photos has me all confused, Not sure what will show up


----------



## erphillips

Now I have a double post 1 without photos, If someone can delete it that will be great.

Room Deminsions are: 19'-3" Wide x 20'-8" Deep x 11' High Ceilings with 2' Wide Soffit around perimeter at 10' high.
Almost to Square but I hope the angles at the back will help with acoustics See the Attached PDF for floor plan

Seating is at 9' 13' and 17'

PJ can go as far as 18' from Screen

Screen without trim other than shown is 64" H x 112-1/2" W

Here are a few more pics


----------



## recruit

WOW! That is going to look amazing when it is finished well done Ed :T

Oh and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack


----------



## celica_pete21

That is definitely one REALLY nice HT! Way to go!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Looks awesome already, I'm jealous.


----------



## mdrake

WOW and WOW! That is really nice!!! Did you do all that custom woodwork yourself? 

Matt


----------



## tonyvdb

Fantastic work Ed, Thats going to be one of the nicer home theaters I have seen when its done. Love the woodwork:T


----------



## erphillips

Thanks for the comments

I did the design and layout, I have a couple of guys help me cut it out and put it together.

Ed


----------



## Prof.

Beautiful woodwork!!..That is going to be a very classy theatre..:T

One concern I have is that the room is almost square!..That may be a problem with acoustics, but since you have some irregular shape to the room, it might be ok..

Also, placing your speakers under the screen like that is not a good idea, even though you see the idea used in a lot of theatre's..
To do that, you will need to pack a lot of insulation around the speaker boxes to reduce cavity resonances..

I'll be following your build with interest..


----------



## SteveCallas

Classy is the adjective jumping to my mind as well, very nice.


----------



## corock

That wood gives the room a very "rich" look. It reminds me of a study in an old mansion.
Absolutely amazing work.


----------



## recruit

Hi Ed, what beautiful kit will be driving this Home Cinema ?


----------



## erphillips

Thanks for the nice comments, Still a few decisions to make on final equipment and trim drtails.

I have to finish the rest of the house before I can finish the theater but it is getting close.

Ed


----------



## waldo563

Ed,

Beautiful woodwork. Nothing beats the warmth and elegance of stained wood. Keep the progress pictures coming. Can't wait to see the finished project. Of course, it will just make me jealous but I'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## dougc

Beautiful work!


----------



## recruit

erphillips said:


> Thanks for the nice comments, Still a few decisions to make on final equipment and trim drtails.
> 
> I have to finish the rest of the house before I can finish the theater but it is getting close.
> 
> Ed


Looking forward to the progress Ed


----------



## MrACE

This gonna loook sick ----


----------



## Zeitgeist

Wow! That's a TON of wood. Looks very elegant!


----------



## TypeA

Ed hasnt been active in over a year.  Hopefully his email is still good and he gets all the notifications on his thread and posts completed pics.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Aw, man, I was hoping to see some completed work here! Ed, if you're out there, the wood looks fantastic and I think there are a few people here who would love to see the final result.


----------



## ALMFamily

Wow, that is just simply stunning work. I sure hope Ed gives us pics soon!


----------



## Homeincontrol

Absolutely awesome, can't wait for finished pics. Attention to detail is outstanding.


----------



## rando

Wow! This looks amazing! Real estate would need to be quite a bit more affordable here in Southern California before I could swing something like that. Nice work!


----------



## Dallin

Really done nice job there man...the wood work there really nice....
Thanks for sharing this nice sharing.


----------



## david yurik

i bet that finished room was gorgeous. sure wish the pics made it here.

dave


----------



## kevin360

I agree - too bad there aren't photos of the finished room. The initial batch of photos shows a gorgeous 'start'. I can only imagine how stunning the finished room must be. Since it's been over two years, I doubt we'll ever see it.


----------



## 100pr00f

Great looking. To bad thread starter hasn't been on in 2 years. Hope nothing bad happened. Maybe he is to busy enjoying his setup. I wonder if he did all that wood work him self like with the staining and all. I guess we will never know and or even see the finished work


----------



## Tonto

Hopefully the recession & housing maket didn't hit him where it counts. That was some serious craftmanship. Maybe we'll get an update soon.


----------



## Heath Cunningham

Would've loved to have seen that finished


----------



## Schlemstar

Any update here? Looking so good!


----------



## Axiomite

It's unfortunate that the original poster seems to have vanished. I would have loved to have seen finished photos. That guy really seemed to know his stuff and it shows.


----------



## Todd Anderson

I agree. I'd love to see this one completed.


----------

